# Video showing installation and removal of Super Record 11 Ultra Torque Crank



## iridepinarello (Feb 22, 2009)

Does anyone know of a video showing how to remove and then install the Campy SR 11 spd Ultra Torque crank. Can't find one anywhere. Thanks


----------



## bruin11 (May 21, 2004)

Seems fairly simple to me. Just reverse the steps to uninstall

CAMPAGNOLO ULTRA TORQUE CRANKSET INSTALLATION - YouTube


----------

